# Investors Edge for consolidation



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

As retirement is close,was thinking of taking all my assets and putting into one trading account(CIBC) for easy access 
I am using 3 different institutions at this time 

Anyone in retirement using only one


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Almost everyone I know is at only one brokerage institution. I have one for the majority of my accounts, but a separate taxable account at a second brokerage for certain legal 'separation' purposes (wouldn't otherwise). My banking, etc. is done at same primary institution that holds my brokerage accounts.

P.S. IIRC, CIBC Investor's Edge does not yet have USD sub-accounts for RRSPs/RRIFs and/or TFSAs? Are you okay with that (if true).


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

I have all my investments in one brokerage and also use same bank for my chequing account. Very simple, one login, easy to move money between brokerage and bank. Plus on the rare occasion that I go to a bank branch the teller sees my total balance so I always get good, friendly service and they tend to waive the charge for incidentals like bank drafts. Plus I have a couple HISAs with different banks. At this time I don't have any desire to set up and learn a new broker account.

Drawback could be if their system goes down or has a problem you have no access to any investments.

Also watch for CIPF limits, but coverage is $1M on combined non-registered + margin + TFSA, and another $1M on combined retirement accounts RRSP + RRIF + LIRA.
https://www.cipf.ca/Public/CIPFCoverage/WhatAretheCoverageLimits.aspx

Good luck w. your retirement!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I had my accounts in both TDW and CIBC IE. Several years ago moved everything (except term amd MF RESP) into CIBC. Quite happy with CIBC.



> P.S. IIRC, CIBC Investor's Edge does not yet have USD sub-accounts for RRSPs/RRIFs and/or TFSAs? Are you okay with that (if true).


This month USD registered accounts will be implemented in CIBC IE.There was an official announcement. However, not sure if it would be better for me, as now CIBC IE uses the best FX rate among all discount brokerages in registered accounts (practically BoC FX rate).
Also they have very low trading fees at $6.95.
If OP transfers accounts into CIBC, depends on amounts, he will get all transfer fees refunded, cash gift around $300 and about 50 free trades. I recently moved my GRRSP from GWL into IE and got all goodies I listed above.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Got appointment on Friday at CIBC,,,will see if i can transfer all there

Thanks


----------

